# Win Win & making a little money along the way



## Kev_mk3

This worked fantastic over the world cup and alot of people made alot of money  This is still running so can be used for the new football season, on the horses, F1 or what ever you want!!!

You start by going to - betfair link

Near the bottom you will see *"Do you have a Promotion or "Refer and Earn" code?"* click yes and enter the code - *LDR3HT3RJ*

Once done this will enable the £25 deal rather than what ever deal is on at the time 

Once the money is in my account i place the complete £25 on a team / horse what ever i want (it has to be the £25 totally!!!) Betting odds must be over be over the 1.2 criteria tho

Then the Fun

If your team / horse etc *WINS *- you get your *£25* + *your winnings* + *£30* off Betfair!!! so your doubling your money asap!! (**£25 off bet fair takes 48hrs to credit your account**)
If your team / horse etc *LOSES *- You lose your money, make nothing *BUT **Betfair GIVE YOU £25* so you break even!! (this takes 48hrs to credit your account tho)!!

I did it the other day and won and came out with £90 for 10minutes work  It takes 48hrs to remove the money tho that is the only downside!!

From the world cup betting i made near £580 !!!!

So if you want the code pm me and pm me your email address to send the link and code to!

Please im being 100% honest and wouldn't put this up if it didnt work at all. If there's away to get free money i like to pass it on as we could all do with it!!!

Kev


----------



## Kev_mk3

5 of my co workers received there bonus today


----------



## matzagrin

You have to bet allways the 25£, several times, or its just possible in one bet only?


----------



## Kev_mk3

the first time you deposit £25 you must bet that complete £25. Once you place your second bet with your winnings OR / AND your free £25 you can bet what you wish say £25 or £2.50 (i think bet fair dont allow bets under £2 tho)


----------



## buckas

how much do you get out of it then as that's a referral code?


----------



## matzagrin

Kev_mk3 said:


> the first time you deposit £25 you must bet that complete £25. Once you place your second bet with your winnings OR / AND your free £25 you can bet what you wish say £25 or £2.50 (i think bet fair dont allow bets under £2 tho)


But weither you win or loose, you allways win some money?

How do you won 580£ during the Cup? Just winning your bets, right?

Resuming, that only works one time, the inicial bet, right?


----------



## brobbo

did this this morning worked like a charm, used the code and added £25 to my betfair account, betfair then matched that by adding another £25 so i put a £25 on liverpool to win tonight. withdraw the remaining £25 in my betfair account so in a nut shell....you cant lose! if liverpool im quids in and....if not then ive got my £25 i withdrew


----------



## Kev_mk3

matzagrin said:


> But weither you win or loose, you allways win some money?
> 
> How do you won 580£ during the Cup? Just winning your bets, right?
> 
> Resuming, that only works one time, the inicial bet, right?


in the world cup i was placing all the money on a team to win and i made over £580 total from start to finish! i used the initial bet funds to win that lot.


buckas said:


> how much do you get out of it then as that's a referral code?


when and IF i get some funds back ill say.


brobbo said:


> did this this morning worked like a charm, used the code and added £25 to my betfair account, betfair then matched that by adding another £25 so i put a £25 on liverpool to win tonight. withdraw the remaining £25 in my betfair account so in a nut shell....you cant lose! if liverpool im quids in and....if not then ive got my £25 i withdrew


glad it worked for you :thumb: you and several other people from other forums have cashed in on this.


----------



## Kev_mk3

mega odds to make good money on Big Brother final tonight if anyone's interested


----------



## gally

I have to deposit money to start with though?


----------



## Kev_mk3

yes deposit £25 and bet it on what ever then 48hours later you get £25 back off them


----------



## gally

What if I don't deposit £25?


----------



## Kev_mk3

then you dont get the offer


----------



## gally

Lols pretty straight forward then!


----------



## Kev_mk3

it really really is honestly i over thought about it but once i did it bit by bit it made perfect sense what ive wrote


----------



## Spoony

Done and wagered on Newcastle for today! Mon the Magpies lol. So if they lose I get my money back?


----------



## Kev_mk3

After 48hrs correct


----------



## Spoony

Smashin' I set to win 50 quid is my bet comes up. So 50+ my stake + free 25 = A tub of BOS lol


----------



## Kev_mk3

Correct good luck it's that simple


----------



## Spoony

Looks like its a dud bet from me!


----------



## Razzzle

anyone else had a courtesy call from betfair??



Daz.


----------



## Cole

I also done this through the world cup i made over 1500 just from refering people dont forget once you have joined you can the refer aswell its an excellent little money earner and its been going for nearly 5 yrs amazing how betfair still do it tbh


----------



## raitkens83

Just signed up and bet £25! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Eddy

Ok I'm a little slow here, can i jsut confirm what Kev said in the original post.

If I deposit £25 today, stick it on a football team at evens and I win, then I get my £25 stake back, my £25 win from the bet, plus £30 from betfair, so I have £80 and can withdraw that and be done with the whole thing if I so choose?
Edit: and if I lose I just get my £25 back and withdraw and be no better or worse off?


----------



## Cole

the odds need to be more than 1.2 on betfair for the bet to be accepted for the referal scheme aslong as they are higher then your ok and you cant bet on both say 12.50 for you team to win and 12.50 in the other team as this will void the referal and your bet also yopu can go through quidco and get another 15iirc so you can get £40 instead of £25


----------



## Kev_mk3

It's really really simple and you can't lose


----------



## Spoony

Aking a fortune fom us then keV? If you make 25 quid per 25 bet lol


----------



## Kev_mk3

I've not even bloody looked to be fair yet as I've been to busy working and fixing the ******* car


----------



## Eddy

Kev can you read post #24 and confirm I have that right please?


----------



## Kev_mk3

Eddy said:


> Ok I'm a little slow here, can i jsut confirm what Kev said in the original post.
> 
> If I deposit £25 today, stick it on a football team at evens and I win, then I get my £25 stake back, my £25 win from the bet, plus £30 from betfair, so I have £80 and can withdraw that and be done with the whole thing if I so choose?
> Edit: and if I lose I just get my £25 back and withdraw and be no better or worse off?


The odds must be over 1.2 but otherwise correct


----------



## Eddy

Like I said the bet is at evens, so if I place one bet at evens of £25, I win £80 and can withdraw that instanly?


----------



## Kev_mk3

Eddy said:


> Like I said the bet is at evens, so if I place one bet at evens of £25, I win £80 and can withdraw that instanly?


Yes you can but if the bet is not above the 1.2 then I think you will not get the money back (aka the £25 money back guarantee)


----------



## theshrew

Eddy said:


> Like I said the bet is at evens, so if I place one bet at evens of £25, I win £80 and can withdraw that instanly?


Noooo mate. you wont get it if the bet is evens. You need to bet on something which is more than 1.2 like kev has said


----------



## big ben

i have signed up and put in code, deposit £25 but its saying i only have £25 

wheres my free £25 bet :lol:


----------



## big ben

omg, never bet with back and lay before??????????

just want to bet England to win tonight, wtf


----------



## big ben

oh and just tried transferring my money back and put it into Australian or whatever :lol:

having a bad time, wish i stuck to coral now


----------



## big ben

so now i have to fill in a form and go post office, they send it to betfair, they long it out and finally might get my money in the main wallet, epic fail....

they are a bunch of ******s, only wanted to have a sneaky bet


----------



## Eddy

Kev_mk3 said:


> Yes you can but if the bet is not above the 1.2 then I think you will not get the money back (aka the £25 money back guarantee)


I realise this, and my bet is way above 1.2 as 1.2 = 1/5 whereas I am betting at odds of 2 or 1/1


----------



## Eddy

big ben said:


> i have signed up and put in code, deposit £25 but its saying i only have £25
> 
> wheres my free £25 bet :lol:


As said in the OP " (**£25 off bet fair takes 48hrs to credit your account**)"


----------



## big ben

Eddy said:


> As said in the OP " (**£25 off bet fair takes 48hrs to credit your account**)"


so does it credit even if i dont bet?


----------



## Eddy

Doubt it, otherwise they would be giving away a lot of free money :thumb:


----------



## big ben

Eddy said:


> Doubt it, otherwise they would be giving away a lot of free money :thumb:


:lol:

i cant bet anyway as my money isnt in the main wallet no more 

so angry at myself


----------



## Eddy

Where have you transferred it to?

And can anyone explain how my bet at evens somehow isn't greater than 1.2 even though its decimel equivalent is 2?


----------



## big ben

i put in £25, then the betting is so different to what i am used to thought i would just take it back, but no, went and put it in the Australian licence wallet, so now i have to fill out a form to prove my ID before i can spend it or transfer it... then the post office send it to betfair and then they will sort it out?!

i am going to ring them now though to try and sort it, stressfull or what :lol:


----------



## big ben

just spoe to them and they are sending me an email, then i will fax over the documents to prove my age etc and all should be good to have a bet - finally

what a joke :lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3

not having fun Ben then :lol:


----------



## Buck

Eddy said:


> Where have you transferred it to?
> 
> And can anyone explain how my bet at evens somehow isn't greater than 1.2 even though its decimel equivalent is 2?


Often when match betting the sites will quote odds at say 2.0 but this is 2.0 _on top of your original stake_i.e. it is 2.0 plus your original 1.0 so in effect it is 3.0!

in your example 1.2 is actually 2.2

HTH


----------



## Eddy

So then whats the problem? If I bet £25 at evens I should get £80 right? If someone can confirm this then I will happily do it.


----------



## nickvw

Just had a look at this and if you have a quidco account or want to register free for one then they are offering £10 cashback.


----------



## Kev_mk3

good news is its back at £30!!! so deposit £30 and bet £30 you get £30 back!! :thumb:

enjoy


----------



## Kev_mk3

Anyone else care for some free money


----------



## big ben

my money is still in australian actually :lol:

you have just reminded me to sort it out


----------



## withoutabix

ive just done £25 will they match that or do i need to put an Extra £5 in?


----------



## withoutabix

bump

still havent had my money doubled! do i need to place a bet using my £25 to activate it?


----------



## jgy6000

Kev, are you in a position to tell us how much you are making from referrals?


----------



## SteveOC

jgy6000 said:


> Kev, are you in a position to tell us how much you are making from referrals?


According to this, between £25-£50 per referral with additional bonuses of up to £2000 if the person(s) referred meet certain conditions:

https://referandearn.betfair.com/en/rae_explained

Steve O.


----------



## jamest

Can't believe this thread hasn't been deleted yet.


----------



## jgy6000

SteveOC said:


> According to this, between £25-£50 per referral with additional bonuses of up to £2000 if the person(s) referred meet certain conditions:
> 
> https://referandearn.betfair.com/en/rae_explained
> 
> Steve O.


:doublesho


----------

